# ايرينى ابو السعد صاحبتى يا عيال نزلت شريط ترانيم  اسمعوها جميلة جدااااااااااا



## الانبا ونس (7 أبريل 2009)

*ايرينى ابو السعد احساس رااااااائع وصوت جميل 

معايا فى فريق الترانيم :t30:


اسمعوا اول ما نزلت   فى شريط مع نخبة من المرنمين 

اسم الشريط فى ايديك حمايتى اسمعوا الترنمتين دول جمال جدا من ايرينى 

عسل يا بت

هههههههههههههههههه



انا اناء 

http://www.4shared.com/file/49179651/4aa13102/rena.html





و التانية
 دايما بنادى عليك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/93019826/ea7373f6/_____1.html​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى يا مرمر 

جارى التحميل ............ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2009)

*فين باقى الشريط
*​


----------



## anosh (7 أبريل 2009)

*جااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل و ميرسى 
بس على راى جورج فين باقى الشريط 
و الا انتى نزلتى ترانيم صحبتك و خلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى و معاها 
و ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أبريل 2009)

*

اسم الشريط (أيديك حمايتى )

لنخبة من المرنمين انا معنديش الشريط بس جبت ترانيم بتعتها هى بس
الى عندة الشريط ينزلوا ​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2009)

> *اسم الشريط (أيديك حمايتى )
> 
> لنخبة من المرنمين انا معنديش الشريط بس جبت ترانيم بتعتها هى بس
> الى عندة الشريط ينزلوا *


*ولا هنعرف نجيبه 
هاتيه انتى 
احنا هنصبر روحنا بالترنيمتين دول 
لغايه ما تجيبى الشريط الكاااااااااامل 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*جااااااااااااري التحميل 
مرسيه ليكي يا مرمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ولا هنعرف نجيبه
> هاتيه انتى
> احنا هنصبر روحنا بالترنيمتين دول
> لغايه ما تجيبى الشريط الكاااااااااامل
> *​



*

بص يا جوجو انا لما شوفتها انهاردة سالتها على

 الشريط قالت لى خلص من مكتبات الكنيسة

فهى وانا هنتابع اول ما ينزل تانى فى المكتبة 

هجيب السى دى وارفع لك الشريط اى خدمة يا باشا ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أبريل 2009)

مرنمه جميله جدااااااااااااا

انا عندي الشريط بجد رائع بس طبعا مش هارفعه لان كده وسيم وجورج هايخسروا لان الشريط جدييييييييد


وانتظروااااااااااا    الحمله


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا حبيبتي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يامرمر علي الترنيمتين
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي في انتظار باقي الشريط*
*وجاااري التحميل*​


----------



## totty (8 أبريل 2009)

*واااااااااااو يا مرمر

صوتها حلو اووووووووووى

وحاسه الكلمات جدا وهيا بتقولها

سلميلنا عليها بقه وقوللها الى الامام وربنا معاها ومعاكى يا قمر​*​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياانبا ونس ترانيم جميله وصوت جميل   جارى التحميل
المسيح يبارك عمل محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الترانيم*
*ونتمنى المزيد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا يامرمر 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوضك

*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (19 أبريل 2009)

* شكرا وانا برده عندى شريط ترانيم   كلمات عند الصليب فريق  افا تكلا  ..كنيسة  الانبا تك بالابراهميه  فى اسكندريه  
بس مستنى يقولوى  خلاص نزله على النت   وحنزله  بس مقدراش لحطه غير لما يقولوى يمكن انته شوفته كام ترنيمه منه فى اسبوع الاالالم على قناة اغابى  الاسبوع الى جى  باذن يسوع ممكن انزله ربنا معكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبن ..... والف الف شكر على الترنمتين الجمال دول ربنا يعوضك 
*


----------



## bahaa_06 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*مبارك اسم يسوع *
*فليتمجد اسمه عاليا فى كل يوم*
*صوت بنته ايرينى فى منتهى الجمال *
*وكلمات الترانيم رائعه *
*ربنا يبارك اعمالكم ويزيد مواهبكم فى نعمته *
*فى كل يوم علو فى كل يوم بركة *
*امين*​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

كرا كتييييييييييير يا انبا ونس.......ربنا يباركك....جارى التحميل


----------



## سامح ناشد عويضة (28 يونيو 2010)

انا مش عارف انزل الترنمتين ازاى ممكن حد يشرحلى



يريت حد يرد بسرعة وربنا يباركك
30:30:


----------



## سامح ناشد عويضة (28 يونيو 2010)

انا مش عارف انزل الترانيم يريت حد يشرحلى


----------



## nermeen1 (29 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## joujouti (30 يونيو 2010)

ان الترنيمتين رائعتان !!! اما الصوت فرائع وساحر ومليء بالاحساس!!! شكرا جزيلا!!!


----------

